# Fire at Manston Yesterday?



## SlimJim (Nov 28, 2014)

Saw a big plume of thick, black smoke coming from Manston airport whilst driving along the 299 yesterday. Anyone know what was going on? Locals got some info? Seemed way too heavy for a training exercise or something, it must have closed off the road down there. Didn't stop to check as I was in a hurry.


----------



## Pilot (Nov 28, 2014)

Nothing in the local news. But there is a fire training operation on site...maybe they overcooked things a little. (Pardon the pun)


----------



## krela (Nov 28, 2014)

Manston airport doesn't sound like a derelict or abandoned building?


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 28, 2014)

krela said:


> Manston airport doesn't sound like a derelict or abandoned building?



Closed earlier this year, but not yet completely decommissioned...won't be long though.


----------



## krela (Nov 29, 2014)

Aah, didn't think I'd seen any reports.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 29, 2014)

krela said:


> Aah, didn't think I'd seen any reports.



here you go Krela

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-29326000


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 29, 2014)

krela said:


> Aah, didn't think I'd seen any reports.



Aye, none yet but I think there's already been a little bit of 'infiltration' to some of the ancillary buildings. Not sure if it's still classified as an active runway or not though, so I wouldn't try it... The place has always been a dead zone regardless, with just a couple of flights a week in it's hay day.


----------

